# Anubias with .6% salt?



## batang_mcdo (Jan 27, 2007)

Will anubias be able to survive in tank with .6% salt? I'm currently treating my arowana and salt content is at .6% , not sure if this will kill anubias?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

anubias are hardy plants. a bit of salt will not kill it


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Temporary during treatment should not be a problem, and it can regrow if it loses a few leaves.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Out of curiosity does anyone know when aquatic plants, for example rotalas, ludwigias etc... start showing signs of sodium toxicity? I'm having trouble finding an exact ppm value online. Even a ballpark figure would be helpful.

From what I have read about 5 ppm (mg/L) is average in "freshwater" bodies. Would 27 ppm be high enough to start problems?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I've done a salt treatment in my Vietnamese biotope ones. 5 g/L NaCl for 2 weeks. After those 2 weeks a weekly waterchange of 50%. My Rotala 'Vietnam' had a very though time but recovered. Limnophila aromatica no signs of stress (not much growth either) mini pellia no sign of stress, Utricularia graminifolia did ok and Blyxa japonica died. It really depends on the plant. Pogostemon erectus (no matter how delicate looking) and Liliaeopsis brasiliensis can grow fine in a brackish setup for over a longer period of time. Never found any real literature about it though...

Anubias will have no problems for a short period of time I guess as far as I know of.


----------



## charkes kraft (Oct 19, 2012)

Zapins said:


> Out of curiosity does anyone know when aquatic plants, for example rotalas, ludwigias etc... start showing signs of sodium toxicity? I'm having trouble finding an exact ppm value online. Even a ballpark figure would be helpful.
> 
> From what I have read about 5 ppm (mg/L) is average in "freshwater" bodies. Would 27 ppm be high enough to start problems?


New guy here. My city water is listed at 99.4 pm sodium, and some plants do well enough in it.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I tried quite a few aquarium plants in my low end brackish tank (SG 1.004) and none made it. Most were just dropped in, not acclimated. Once in a while I would buy a fish to add and kept the fish and the plant in a quarantine tank and gradually added salt and minerals over a month or more.
A few that I remember trying:
Java Fern: Hung in there best when I acclimated it very slowly for a month, not just drop it in. Lasted a few months
Duck weed: Added for the fish to eat, if they wanted, but the duckweed died. A month or less. 
Azolla: Lasted less than the duck weed. 
Mangrove starts: Lasted about a month, but I think light was the problem, not the salt. 
Mondo grass, grown emersed on the Mudskipper's island: Lasted a couple of months. I was surprised with salt in the water. It did not really grow or thrive, but it hung in there a lot longer than I would have thought. 
Water Hyacinth: Died. Never looked good. 
All other aquarium plants: Died a lot faster.


----------



## RcScRs (Jan 4, 2010)

In my opae ula tank, I've had success with Java Moss... It doesn't really grow though


----------

